# Pixel mort sur un Macbook pro Retina



## durtal (20 Août 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Heureux possesseur d'un MBPR depuis 3 semaines je viens de voir un pixel mort (ou figé) au milieu de l'écran. Quelle était ma grande déception sachant que c'est un achat pour quelques prochaines années. J'ai déjà eu un pixel mort sur un autre portable et je sais que c'est difficile d'en faire abstraction. On ne voit que ça !

Je suis au délà de 14 jours donc je ne peux pas retourner le matériel mais j'ai réussi à obténir un rdv dans un apple store dans 4j.

Ma crainte est qu'Apple ne procédera pas à l'échange du matériel car un pixel mort ce n'est pas assez pour faire jouer la garantie.

Savez vous s'il y a une politique officiele concernant le nombre de pixel mort "toléré" ? En tout cas sur la garantie rien de tel n'est spécifié. Il est marque que le matériel sera échangé/réparé lorsque celui-ci possède un défaut non résultant d'une utilisation non conforme.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2012)

En théorie, en tout cas pour les tv lcd, la plupart de pixels mort toléré est de 3 voir 5 selon la marque. A voir si Apple suis cette politique, ou pas. Quoiqu'il en soit, seul Apple pourra t'en dire plus.


----------



## durtal (21 Août 2012)

On va bientôt savoir.
Avec les retours que j'ai eu d'autres personnes qui ont eu les souci, Apple a fait le change.
Maintenant, Retina reste leur argument commercial n° 1 pour la vente et la pub des nouveaux portables alors un pixel mort au bout de 3 semaines d'utilisation la fout mal je trouve... sans parler des problèmes des ghost etc que les autres ont déjà eu.


----------



## Janus00 (21 Août 2012)

Y'a déjà eu des gens y compris un membre d'ici si mes souvenirs sont bons qui se sont fait changer leur Retina pour un seul pixel mort.

Direction l'AppleStore ou le coup de fil au SAV d'Apple.

Si jamais tu tombes sur une personne qui rechigne un peu, essaies en une autre, ça devrait passer au final.


----------



## Nyrvan (21 Août 2012)

Pour avoir eu le cas, la politique d'Apple, c'est au minimum 5 pixels morts durant la garantie. La seule exception, c'est si ton mac est encore dans la période des 14 jours.

Peut être qu'ils feront une exception parce que ton ordinateur est un Retina.


----------



## durtal (21 Août 2012)

Oui, je suis au délà des 14j donc pas de retour possible. En même temps je n'ai pas envie de me taper un pixel mort au milieu de l'écran pendant 3 prochaines années. On verra ce qu'ils vont dire. Je posterai la suite après mon rdv.


----------



## Boris 41 (21 Août 2012)

Il ne faut pas lâcher, rester courtois, et ça devrait passer sans problème


----------



## durtal (23 Août 2012)

J'ai apporté mon Mac à Apple Store aujourd'hui. La prise en charge s'est faite sans aucun problème. Apparemment un seul pixel mort suffit sur le retina pour le changement de l'écran.

J'ai demandé si le remplacement était possible mais apparemment il ne le faisaient seulement si le Mac avait était acheté chez eux. Enfin c'est bizarre que suivant le circuit d'achat on ne bénéficie pas du même service mais je suis content qu'au moins la réparation sera effectuée.


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Août 2012)

Ça n'a rien de bizarre, tu te vois te pointer à la Fnac avec une télé achetée chez Darty et demander un remplacement ? :mouais:

Il ne faut pas confondre AppleCare et Apple Store, ce sont deux entités distinctes d'un même groupe. Les Apple Store ont des objectifs de vente, ils doivent forcément se différencier des réseaux tiers qui pratiquent des réductions plus faciles à obtenir pour attirer les clients


----------



## durtal (23 Août 2012)

En fait j'ai acheté en ligne sur Apple store donc chez apple


----------



## Boris 41 (23 Août 2012)

durtal a dit:


> J'ai demandé si le remplacement était possible mais apparemment il ne le faisaient seulement si le Mac avait était acheté chez eux.


Désolé pour l'erreur, cette phrase m'avait fait penser le contraire 

Même en interne y a concurrence entre l'Apple Store en ligne et les Apple Store physique, c'est de bonne guerre


----------



## tom dom (23 Août 2012)

En conclusion, mieux vaut-il acheter son MacBook En boutique (Apple Store ?, Apple Premium Reseller ?) ou en ligne (Mac Apple Store si je n'écris pas de bêtise) ?


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Août 2012)

À toi de voir ce qui te convient le mieux, mais l'Apple Store en ligne présente l'avantage des 14 jours de délai de rétractation


----------



## tom dom (24 Août 2012)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h01 ----------

Dilemme, car j'ai pu voir et apprécier le Retina, échanger un certain  temps avec les vendeurs dans un APR. Et je suis sensible au côté  "humain" d'un achat lié au contact.

Mais l'argument de la rétractabilité de 14 jours l'emporte. (Je suis  encore en période de réflexion toutefois sur un retina, 15" ou 13").

Par rapport à ce pixel mort, j'avais ce fil en tête avant-hier lorsque  j'étais dans un APR, on m'a plutôt confirmé qu'il fallait 5 pixels morts  pour un échange. Mais aussi que ce cas (1 pixel mort lors de l'achat)  sur des produits Apple était extrêmement rare.


----------



## Boris 41 (24 Août 2012)

Reste à voir si Apple remplacera toutes les dalles qui ont 1 pixel mort. Mais c'est fort probable au moins le temps que toutes leurs machines et écrans passent aux Retina puisque l'argument phare pour faire dépenser plus aux clients est l'écran.


----------



## durtal (24 Août 2012)

Oui, je pense que vraiment la politique a été changée et, le minimum d'avoir au moins 3 pixels morts ne s'applique plus aux nouvelles machines. Un suffit.


----------



## Vinky (24 Août 2012)

durtal a dit:


> En fait j'ai acheté en ligne sur Apple store donc chez apple


Etonnant, l'Apple Store de Montpellier me l'a échangé malgré mon achat en ligne. (ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne le faisaient pas trop) mais vu que le retina a des délais supplémentaires et que la machine était neuve, ils me la changeaient.


----------



## durtal (24 Août 2012)

Vinky a dit:


> Etonnant, l'Apple Store de Montpellier me l'a échangé malgré mon achat en ligne. (ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne le faisaient pas trop) mais vu que le retina a des délais supplémentaires et que la machine était neuve, ils me la changeaient.


 
Je ne vois que trois solutions :
 - soit tu n'as pas fait built to order et ils avaient la machine en stock.
 - soit t'étais dans la période de 14j.
 - soit ils sont plus sympa au sud


----------



## Arlekin (24 Août 2012)

durtal a dit:


> Je ne vois que trois solutions :
> - soit tu n'as pas fait built to order et ils avaient la machine en stock.
> - soit t'étais dans la période de 14j.
> - soit ils sont plus sympa au sud


 

Ou bien les trois à la fois


----------



## Vinky (24 Août 2012)

Les deux premiers sont des faits avérés 

Le dernier c'est vrai qu'ils sont cool, mais n'ayant jamais été ailleurs qu'à cet Apple Store, je ne peux pas comparer


----------



## eNeos (25 Août 2012)

Boris 41 a dit:


> À toi de voir ce qui te convient le mieux, mais l'Apple Store en ligne présente l'avantage des 14 jours de délai de rétractation



Il semblerait qu'on ait également ce délai de rétractation en boutique physique 
Tous mes tickets de caisse d'un store physique comportaient la mention "Date Retour : " et la date limite de retour, soit 14 jours après l'achat.

Y compris pour des logiciels tiers comme vmWare


----------



## durtal (28 Août 2012)

Hello,

MBPR récupéré aujourd'hui à apple store.

Points positifs :

  - rapidité (3 jours en tout)
  - la dalle a été changé et il n'y a plus de pixel mort

Point négatifs :

 - Rayure de 5 cm au dessous du portable. Comme si le technicien l'avait posé sur un tournevis ou un autre outil.
 - un pete sur le côté (2mm mais qui se voit quand même).
 - la dalle Samsung a été remplacé par la LG. J'espère que je n'aurais pas d'autres soucis compte tenus des différents posts sur ce forum.

Conclusion :
Je suis moyennement satisfait. La prise en charge était impeccable par contre vu le prix qu'on paye pour le MBPR c'est inadmissible qu'il ne retourne pas dans le même état que lorsqu'on le dépose.

J'espère que je n'aurais pas d'autres soucis avec ce portable. En tout cas je croise les doigts.


----------



## Boris 41 (28 Août 2012)

Quand je vois comment ils ont monté la nouvelle dalle sur mon MBP 2010 en décembre dernier ça ne m'étonne pas...


----------



## esam74 (29 Août 2012)

Sur un ordi a presque 3000 balles tu vas accepter de le reprendre avec une rayure et une bosse??? Serieux??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2012)

esam74 a dit:


> Sur un ordi a presque 3000 balles tu vas accepter de le reprendre avec une rayure et une bosse??? Serieux??



La pilule est dure à avaler aussi je trouve, sans même parler de décote lors de la revente


----------



## durtal (29 Août 2012)

Je ne l'ai pas vu à apple store car j'ai juste pris la machine et suis parti. J'ai regardé vite fait mais c'est seulement à la maison en le nettoyant que je l'ai remarqué. Autant dire trop tard. Je fais un minimum confiance quand je confie mon matériel. La prochaine fois je regarderai plus.


----------



## chat-de-goutiere (29 Août 2012)

durtal a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas vu à apple store car j'ai juste pris la machine et suis parti. J'ai regardé vite fait mais c'est seulement à la maison en le nettoyant que je l'ai remarqué. Autant dire trop tard. Je fais un minimum confiance quand je confie mon matériel. La prochaine fois je regarderai plus.




Il faut prendre le temp de bien vérifier son matos meme si des fois avec la pression des gens derriere qui attendent on a tendance à partir vite mais signale leur quand meme vu le prix


----------



## durtal (29 Août 2012)

J'ai appelé le support. Je retourne donc à apple store. La suite continue.


----------



## esam74 (30 Août 2012)

Oui j'allais te dire que ca m'est arrivé pareil sur un imac 27.ils m'avaient rayé la petite pomme noire au dos, apres l'avoir vu a la maison j'y suis retourné et ils m'ont changé toute la coque.Sans parlé des poussieres sous la dalle ils ont du la demonter 3 fois.Ca leur apprendra a faire du travail de gougniafé lol


----------



## Jet9009 (22 Novembre 2012)

je déterre un peu ce topic, et j'en suis désolé, mais j'aimerais savoir si d'autres personnes on eu des cas de pixels mort...
Arpès 3 mois d'utilisation, j'ai 2 pixels mort, ce qui me fout un peu la larme a l'oeil sachant le prix de la machine, et étant sous garantie pour 3 ans (apple care) c'est un peu triste de ce taper 2 pixels mort pour au moins les 3 prochaines années... qu'en pensez vous ?
De plus, si le changement de dalle n'est pas fait par un Apple Store mais un APR, je ne paye rien non ? combien de temps faut-il en moyenne et les Retina sont-ils encore équipés de ces dalles LG verolées ?
Merci beaucouP.


----------



## KevZqn (22 Novembre 2012)

Cours à l'Apple store, ils changeront tout ça.


----------



## Azergoth (16 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

A mon tours de déterrer ce topic, désolé...
Deux petites questions:

Premièrement, je m'intérroge sur la nature du mon pixel mort. Il est autant blanc sur un fond noir que un noir sur un fond blanc. C'est difficile de dire ce qui ce voit le plus... mais il se voit!!

Ensuite; je vis en belgique et il n'y a donc pas (encore?) d'Apple Store "officiel". Est-ce qu'un "premium reseller" (genre iclg (ce serait Cami dans mon cas)) accepterait de se charger de la réparation? Sachant que je l'ai acheté via internet. Et si oui, combien de temps cela prendrait environ?

Merci ;-)


----------



## nemrod (15 Avril 2013)

Encore de la préhistoire 

Bon, Retina datant de cet été avec un pixel mort depuis ce week-end 

Impossible d'avoir un rendez-vous dans un des AS de Paris  pour aller demander le changement de dalle, Apple Care inside.


----------



## nemrod (16 Avril 2013)

Une place de libre demain, j'espère que j'aurais droit à un changement de dalle


----------



## Azergoth (17 Avril 2013)

nemrod a dit:


> Une place de libre demain, j'espère que j'aurais droit à un changement de dalle



Chez moi:

J'ai du fais du ping-pong entre un réparateur agréé Apple mad: Cami ) et le SAV apple, pour finalement me diriger vers un autre réparateur agréé Apple (MacLine, pour ne pas les citer!) et l'écran a été remplace en une semaine montre en main!  Merci a eux!


----------



## nemrod (17 Avril 2013)

Oui j'ai un peu peu au délai mais bon ce serait un moindre mal


----------



## Azergoth (17 Avril 2013)

nemrod a dit:


> Oui j'ai un peu peu au délai mais bon ce serait un moindre mal



C'est clair que remplacer tout l'écran (c'est ce qu'ils font!) ne doit pas prendre bien longtemps... J'aurais même bien voulu le faire moi même et leur rapporter la dalle défectueuse, mais ça n'a pas été possible.


----------



## nemrod (17 Avril 2013)

Oui c'est sur mais tu peux aussi tomber sur un mec qui te dit que c'est 3 ou 5 pixels mort minimum donc si ça passe je ne me plaindrai pas


----------



## Azergoth (17 Avril 2013)

nemrod a dit:


> Oui c'est sur mais tu peux aussi tomber sur un mec qui te dit que c'est 3 ou 5 pixels mort minimum donc si ça passe je ne me plaindrai pas



A partir du moment où c'est un problème visible, ils ne peuvent pas refuser! Une bécane a 2000+ euros avec un écran foireux... ! Non mais! Y'a rire et rire! Mais pisser dans le dos de la grand-mère et dire qu'elle transpire, ça, c'est plus rire!


----------



## nemrod (17 Avril 2013)

Nous sommes d'accord


----------



## nemrod (18 Avril 2013)

Je confirme, il a vu le pixel et je n'ai même pas eu à poser la question :


----------

